# hope to try this



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

ok im wanting to get my breeder tanks stacked and running 2 tanks off the one sump, so this is a quick side on sketch to try and get the idea accross and hopefully get some ideas and feedback.
so i designed this so i can isolate the sump to only do one tank if need be, hence the ball valve and the taps.

NB. this is a side view of the set up


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Is one tank going to he higher than the other?


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

yes this is a side view so thier is a top tank middle tank then sump


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

so no one has any ideas or has found any flaws in the plan?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I see two possible flaws. The first is with one sump your un the risk of both tanks winding up with whatever problem one tank might have. Ich for one ich for all, green water, algae, etc. 

The second is if the sump fails then both tanks are without any filtration. 

The only other real drawback would be that the sump has be more than double the total volume of both tank combined to support the total flow and to allow for the chance of the pump failing and all the water winding up in the sump. Or if something goes wrong with the top tank then you could have an overflow from the lower tank from shear volume. I guess there are ways around it but putting both tanks at the same level would make a little easier to plumb.


----------

